# Phil Robertson



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Have you seen all the hate directed towards Phil Robertson simply because he expressed the Biblical truth? I seen on the Drudge Report that A&E has taken him off the show Duck Dynasty. If this ticks you off as much as it does me go to the following site and sign the petition.

http://www.capwiz.com/nationformarriage/mailapp/


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....link isn't working.

But this bugs me to all end. I mean a guy speaks his mind and now gets punished. Yet you have other "celebrities" speaking their mind (pro what ever) and they don't get punished?? I mean if you are for something you get a huge pat on your back. If you are against something you get punished?? What happened to FREEDOM OF SPEECH!!! It is a catch 22 that our media and people are allowing to happen.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll try find the site again.

The only person facing prejudice in this whole thing is Phil Robertson. No gays were hurt, but Phil's job is gone. I see this as anti Christian.

Try this: http://www.capwiz.com/nationformarriage/home/

This was my response on another site:



> That has to be the biggest air head statement. Read the Bible. That's what Phil was quoting. For those churches that say it no longer applies they better go back and read the words of the prophets. With Christ's birth only the food laws for the Jews, and the sacrificial laws were abolished. The moral laws of the old testament were for all men for all time. If your going to talk about Christian ideas know what your talking about. Yes homosexuals are still God's children just like everyone else, but Phil was talking about what is sin. We are no better, but if you convince homosexuals that it is not a sin your doing even worse. Forgiveness only comes through repentance. You don't repent for something you don't think is a sin. Those who except homosexuality are more destructive to the homosexual than those who tell them it's wrong.
> 
> Also, from a Biblical standpoint many have judging wrong. Judging is telling someone to go to hell (don't delete this I'm not swearing). However, the Bible does tell us that with fellow Christians we are to admonish, but in wisdom and love. Phil was simply making people aware of what the Bible says and that he follows it.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Is there a petition to stop people from thinking duck dynasty is real? I'll sign that one...


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have had the pleasure of meeting Phil twice in my life. I'm just a regular guy from Mn average Joe. First time I met him I was duck hunting. He was with some of his friends also duck hunting. I was done for the day and headed back to he landing. As I was loading the boat onto the trailer, i noticed this other boat coming into the landing. So three guys stand up one goes gets the truck. The other goes and takes a leak and one heads towards us. I looked at my buddy whom I was hunting with and said hay here comes a man with a long beard walking right at us. So this man who was Phil asked if we where the ones that interrupted the flight plan? I said yes are you the one that sounds so awesome with the duck calling? He said yes ! I was like your awesome sounded perfect. He's like what ya all do for living? I was HEO Operator I'm like what do you do? He's like hunt ducks! I'm everyday and he's like yes! I was like how every day for 60 days. He's like no my friend I hunt ducks everyday in all most all states as they migration moves south. Then he walks away and comes back and gifted me the whole limit of mallard that they had shot that morning. Phil then stated my god bless you and he turned and walked away. I was like wow!!!!! The second time was at a church function here in Mn. Had steak dinner with him!! He is a good man a great man and we need more folks such as him. For the 2 hours maybe 3 hrs that I've been blessed with being in his presence . I have to say he ain't faking nothing on there show. He's straight to the point on all subjects!!!


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Freedom of speech dang it! You should be able to speak your mind. Gay folks are offended by certain comments, well, so are non gay folks! People who are gay get offended by things and complain, well what about non gay folks that are offended by gays and the way they live life and the comments they make, aren't we intitled to speak our mind as well???? Why can't our cry be heard? Lost it, sorry!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Freedom on speech only works if your offended.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What is wrong with this whole picture is that no one can have an opinion that homosexuality is wrong, but it's perfectly ok to have an opinion that Christians are wrong. What is really crazy is that there in the first amendment along with freedom of speech is freedom of religion. So why in modern society do homosexuals have more rights than Christians. There are crimes designated hate crimes for certain groups of people that I guess are special. What are Christians fair game?

The big lie being told today about separation of church and state is that religion can not influence government. The intent of separation of church and state is so that the state can not influence religion. The intent is being violated daily by an ever increasing tyrannical government. Maybe I should have said satanical government.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Dec 20, 2013)

The producer and creator of the A&E show "Duck Dynasty" once starred in a dark, homoerotic indie film about the gay porn industry called "The Fluffer."


----------



## Lilly's mom (Dec 20, 2013)

His right to speech was not violated. He spoke his mind, got fired and can move on.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

bluegoose18 said:


> I have had the pleasure of meeting Phil twice in my life. I'm just a regular guy from Mn average Joe. First time I met him I was duck hunting. He was with some of his friends also duck hunting. I was done for the day and headed back to he landing. As I was loading the boat onto the trailer, i noticed this other boat coming into the landing. So three guys stand up one goes gets the truck. The other goes and takes a leak and one heads towards us. I looked at my buddy whom I was hunting with and said hay here comes a man with a long beard walking right at us. So this man who was Phil asked if we where the ones that interrupted the flight plan? I said yes are you the one that sounds so awesome with the duck calling? He said yes ! I was like your awesome sounded perfect. He's like what ya all do for living? I was HEO Operator I'm like what do you do? He's like hunt ducks! I'm everyday and he's like yes! I was like how every day for 60 days. He's like no my friend I hunt ducks everyday in all most all states as they migration moves south. Then he walks away and comes back and gifted me the whole limit of mallard that they had shot that morning. Phil then stated my god bless you and he turned and walked away. I was like wow!!!!! The second time was at a church function here in Mn. Had steak dinner with him!! He is a good man a great man and we need more folks such as him. For the 2 hours maybe 3 hrs that I've been blessed with being in his presence . I have to say he ain't faking nothing on there show. He's straight to the point on all subjects!!!


There's like no hope for the future.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh, there is hope! But it involves standing up for yourself and being heard... Live the life you choose and try to not hate. I don't force my beliefs on anyone -because the stupid will argue with anyone! I couldn't care less what religion anyone is- just don't expect me to join your church or cult or creepy chanting Pentagon... Same goes for homos- I don't want to be any part of their overnight slumber party or disgusting preferences. I don't care who that offends. Phil is back on A&E- because alot of people agree with what he says- NOT because the Arch Bishop stood up for him! Because the common man did! We ARE the silent majority... not a single political party would dare turn every gun owner, hunter, fisherman, or outdoor lover against them....think about that for just a minute!!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

walleyecandy I wish you were right about there being hope, but I think I agree more with Ronald Reagans quote:


> If we ever forget that we are One Nation Under God, then we will be a nation gone under.


I think the conservatives that called in were mostly Christian. Those who say he wasn't very Christian may be Christian themselves, or at least think so, but they evidently don't know the Bible at all.



> not a single political party would dare turn every gun owner, hunter, fisherman, or outdoor lover against them


Not openly, but they work against us right now. We are hanging by a thread as a capitalist nation now, and I fear will be socialist before Obama leaves office. Our only and very slim hope is the next election, but with republicans like John McCain even then there is little hope. Most of the democrat party is working against our second amendment, and tolerance is being used as the main weapon against the first amendment.

We are moving away from our Christian roots, and we are sinking more as a society every day. I fear that Phil's support will be just a bump in the downward road this nation is on.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

We are kinda off track, everyone should agree if they want something screwed up- just let the government figure it out.... But, they are the elected representatives that the majority voted on... so whether or not we agree or disagree -voters have to admit fault, especially if you don't vote!

Phil got in hot water because his opinion on blacks was- they were happy and held no grudges toward him that he saw. Basically because they worked side by side with him and saw him as equal...which is exactly my view: quit looking for unnecessary hand outs! If you need welfare use it for your WELL FARE- not because it's easier than going to work.

If the gay or lesbian community sees Phil's views as condescending or blasphemous...stop listening to him! Or watching the show. I personally find flaming homosexuals as irritating. Period. I don't want to associate with them and their kind- exactly the same way as why I despise gang bangers- C.R.I.P.S. cowards run in packs. Or, Rocky Mountain Oysters .....WHY!?! But I don't associate with that group either- my choice.

On a side note-not everyone gets a reward or trophy for participating not everyone should make the team! Go find something else to be great at! The world needs astronauts, plumbers, and librarians! Do what you do and leave people that want to be left alone, leave them left alone. Don't have a parade showing how proud you are that you have sex with the same sex- the majority finds that repulsive and you alienate yourself! Making you a target for hate...


----------

